# Any way to improve the seal on a humidor?



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

So, looks like the winter's a-comin'. I've been running my space heater lately, which dries out the place a bit. Noticed my RH% on my humi about 8% lower than usual, at the 56 mark. I've got my 65% Heartfelt tube in there (just recharged), and added my original Credo to keep the tube happy. 

First of all does this make sense to do? And second of all, is there any way to improve the seal of a humidor? It's possible that the RH dropped so much because I reorganized it and it was open for a good 10 minutes, but the sticks in there were feeling a little on the dry-side. Thinking about putting my cigars in tupperware for the winter =(. Any thoughts/suggestions?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I use a moist air automatic and depending on how large your humi is? Anyway I have the same problem when I fire up the pellet stove and I just put a couple bowls with a sponge in them and fill them up halfway to the sponge with distilled water and it works for me.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

lol I have a meager 50ct that needs some Extenze. Looks like I'll have to put em' in plastic for a while. I wonder if my parents still have that humidifier that I used when I was a little kid with asthma?


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

If you know where the leak is you can use silicone sealer (the kind suitable for fish tanks) just make sure it is fully cured before use.

Other wise for that size you could use a one gallon zip loc bag but that kinda defeats having a humidor.

Best bet would be to buy a good humidor that will hold the humidity.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Temporary solution!









I think this will serve its purpose at least till I can afford a high-quality big boy.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

ewwww wth is that brown splotch on the carpet? didn't realize that was there...


----------



## zinite (Sep 26, 2009)

eyesack said:


> ewwww wth is that brown splotch on the carpet? didn't realize that was there...


lol


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

ca21455 said:


> If you know where the leak is you can use silicone sealer (the kind suitable for fish tanks) just make sure it is fully cured before use.
> 
> Other wise for that size you could use a one gallon zip loc bag but that kinda defeats having a humidor.
> 
> Best bet would be to buy a good humidor that will hold the humidity.


So with the silicone, do I put a beat on the outside, around where the top meets the bottom? Sorry to dig this up from the grave, but it looks like I won't be able to afford a new one any time soon...


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

I use weather stripping on a humidor that I built from a antique display case. The glass is siliconed, ant eh door have weather stripping. Works great


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Hmm, my only problem I think would be trying to figure out how to get the stripping to seal tight on the back. I'll have to give it a try this weekend! Thanks for the idea Baba!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Is this the kind of weatherstripping that you'd use? I honestly don't know what weatherstripping is except for the moulding on my car lol.


----------



## zinite (Sep 26, 2009)

A high quality weather stripping should work very well.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Soooo yay or nay on the type (not necessarily the brand) pictured?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Not sure this is gospel but my big humidor I got a little jig in one of the doors, so of course there is a little air leak. Long story short was since I have an automatic humidifier a complete seal is not good. I know it sounds strange but replacing the air with fresh on a larger scale makes sense to me.

I have never had a mold problem on my big ones or a big problem keeping it at the % i want. I have however twice had mold in my daily smoker and just about shit bricks when I see it. I keep very few in my daily now because of it. I just ordered some of those crystals you guy's are using and hoping that will help.

As far as the silicone I wouldn't use it myself I would find something less stinky. Just my guess.

Good Luck


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

LOL Yah Dave, I wouldn't be all too-happy if I found mold in mine either. I'd still smoke em tho! I agree with you too on fresh air. Part of that is (i THINK... I may be talking out of my ass here, but I THINK I'm right) that the ammoniate or whatever that ammonia-like gas that is a bi-product of our cigars sometimes being too 'fresh', is heavier than air, and it's important to keep that outta your box. 

I don't run into it much in my small 50ct, but I remember the first sticks I filled it with, after not having a cigar for a week, the box smelled like ammonia. Now I flap the lid a few times when I open it just to get some air-flow.


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

eyesack said:


> Is this the kind of weatherstripping that you'd use? I honestly don't know what weatherstripping is except for the moulding on my car lol.


I'd use this no problem. They have it in all sizes at wallyworld. Get the kind with one sticky side and put it around the top of your box.

My humi will drop from 65 to ambient rh (53 or so) in about 10 mins if I leave open on my small thompson humi.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice, thanks Rob. It goes on the outside, right?


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

If it's leaking around the lid, I'd put it on top of the box so the lid rests on it. Probably need the thinnest you can find.

Suggestion..before you pull the tape off to expose the sticky side. Try just laying it around the box edge...it will compress some. See how it helps before you stick it on?


----------

